# Stamped concrete



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

*hello mchenry*

Definately leave it to the pros. There is more to stamped concrete then meets the eye. I can't believe one of the landscapping experts won't come along and answer this for you. Because there is some kind of powder you through down on it to get the look your looking for. I like stamped concrete. I think its a excellent look. Hopefully one of the landscapers we come alone and answer this for you.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I just had a driveway contractor at my house today. There is certainly more to it than one would expect.


----------



## kimbo (Feb 17, 2009)

pity, i was hoping to do it myself too, there are no contractors close to us so evrything we want to do out here id DIY


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You have to throw a release agent powder on it before you stamp. Its doable, however. You can get colored concrete and then the release agent comes in different colors, so you can get a natural look to the finished product. 

It would be pretty expensive to practice on a small slab, but you could get a bucket of release, a sack of Qwikrete, and a pattern (which you can rent if you have a concrete supply place close), and go to town.


----------



## Earth Mover (Mar 5, 2009)

*Stamped Concrete for Kathie*

Hi Kathie. Visit the concretenetwork.com for answers to many concrete applications.

P.S. I do stamp concrete and I would not recommend you try it without learning everthing there is to know about b/c there are so many variables that affect the outcome.

Good Luck!


----------



## jackson22 (Aug 14, 2011)

*stamped concrete*

We recently had the concrete around our pool "stamped." It wasn't a large job and I watched. After pouring the concrete, they took what looked like "rags" and would lay on the wet concrete for a short while, and then pull them up, which gave a "stamped" pattern. Looked easy to me. I don't remember seeing them use any sort of "powder" or anything else. We get a lot of compliments on the look, and need to add a bit more concrete to another area... feel that we can do it ourselves. We'll see...


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

jackson22 said:


> We recently had the concrete around our pool "stamped." It wasn't a large job and I watched. After pouring the concrete, they took what looked like "rags" and would lay on the wet concrete for a short while, and then pull them up, which gave a "stamped" pattern. Looked easy to me. I don't remember seeing them use any sort of "powder" or anything else. We get a lot of compliments on the look, and need to add a bit more concrete to another area... feel that we can do it ourselves. We'll see...


Just remember "looks can be deceiving".

Rather than use a powered release, they likely used a clear liquid release and you didn't even notice it. Either way, I can guarantee the used some sort of release if you get compliments on it.

I've done, and continue to do, my fair share of stamped concrete. I would say that it requires more of a learning curve than most people would expect, unless your expectations are generally low and you;re not picky at all. Even now, after years of experience, I'm still cautious every time we have a stamped pour. There's just so many more elements involved, and subsequently so many more things to go wrong.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

In my opinion, stamping concrete is not a diy project. The stamps themselves are expensive to buy and rent and most attempting stamping do not get enough. You need at least enough to go 1.5 times the width of your project. You will not know how to order the right slump of concrete like a pro will. With stamping you have to make sure you get an immaculate surface before you even think of stamping the surface and then you have to move relatively fast. 

I wrote an article on this topic recently. Google concrete stamping and you might find it.

I know conceptually it sounds easy and there is nothing complicated about it from an intellectual standpoint. It is truly a learned craft though and in the hands of someone good at such things? The results can be spectacular. DIY with the concrete the wrong mix to start and you not quite moving fast enough to get your project stamped? Looks dreadful and you will have to chip it out and call a pro.

You can certainly save a few bucks forming the job and laying down a uniform base for the pour. Do make sure you design your project to the dimensions of the stamps you have in mind.


----------



## kchunt (Aug 15, 2011)

*Stamped Concrete*

To some what to test what your in 4, build a small 2x4 form,1-2 bags of quick-crete,mix with water just enough to get into the forms easy,trowel and edge concrete tell it's smooth.test it with your finger laying flat on the surface,lift your finger up easy if it leaves a some what imprint,without pushing hard,then it's ready to stamp.Sence the products you would be using are costly,use regular household flower to act as a release agent so the stamp wont stick to the concrete.sense you dont have any stamps,just use your hand as stamp.thro the flower on top of concrete about a dime thickness.lay your hand down use your other hand to pat it in.do this a few times.then move your hand while its making an imprint to one side so as to moving a large stamp,this will leave a ugly scratch mark.wait 2 days hose off flower see what you've done .remember all you did.now multiply this buy the size your doing.A large area you'll need,2 quilfied concrete finishers,per 500sq. 1 bucket of power release color of your choice,the main color will be added in the concrete at the batch plant,here in northern calif. its 175.00 per yrd.with color added.!st. time stamping I would not do it myself.There are problems that can happen quick ,you better no what to do now.throwing power to early can be as bad being to late.the pounders you will be using to beat the stamps in are tiresome,dusty,hard work.Pound to light not a good impression,beat to hard can fracture the top.Timming is everything.Power wash all release off after 3-4 days to reveal what you better like for the rest of your ounership,and hope the new owners will like.Wait 30 days for concrete to cure,spray then back roll high quality sealer on.Hope this changes your mind about doing it yourself. Ken.

We all no alot but can only do a little:no:-------


----------



## Kaylee (May 31, 2011)

Yes, I had gone through concrete stamping and I'm fully satisfied with the services rendered in Chris custom concrete which is there specialty on giving decorative concrete stamping. Stamping concrete is a common way of trying to achieve the attractive patterns associated with actual paving stone material.


----------

